# Employer Sponsored Visa 482



## sdeepaks413 (Apr 14, 2020)

Has anyone got their 482 Visa/Nomination recently??
Just wondering if they are processing the applications or not.

My nomination application is pending from 16th March, no response from DHA on employer's emails. :|


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sdeepaks413 said:


> Has anyone got their 482 Visa/Nomination recently??
> Just wondering if they are processing the applications or not.
> 
> My nomination application is pending from 16th March, no response from DHA on employer's emails. :|


They would not be processing offshore application as Australia is not allowing temporary visa holders to enter

Cheers


----------



## sdeepaks413 (Apr 14, 2020)

I am at onshore.


----------



## Kvamshi (Oct 10, 2018)

Any Update on your visa brother ?? I am also waiting for my 482 visa grant applied on March 25th 2020. at onshore as well ..


----------



## sdeepaks413 (Apr 14, 2020)

No updates yet .
Thry have asked me to drop an email to [email protected] but haven't received anything in response.


----------



## xyz.ryo (Apr 22, 2020)

Don't expect any answers before August/September. Everybody agrees that they are only accepting health applicants. Take your time, be patient, and put in your head that you can move to Australia starting January 2021.


----------



## rampareek (May 13, 2020)

I am also on same boat applied on March 12 Onshore.


----------



## Sanjana.K (May 8, 2020)

Kvamshi said:


> Any Update on your visa brother ?? I am also waiting for my 482 visa grant applied on March 25th 2020. at onshore as well ..


 Hi was it a 482/457 extension? did you apply on your own or through an agent?


----------



## Kvamshi (Oct 10, 2018)

I was on 457 till March .. I switched my job my new company applied for my new 482 visa


----------



## Kvamshi (Oct 10, 2018)

Everyone in this thread who are from India.. Are you people planning to go back to India and wait for your visa grant .. please share your thoughts and plans if you don’t mind .. just checking as everyone is saying visa’s won’t be processed until August/September.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kvamshi said:


> Everyone in this thread who are from India.. Are you people planning to go back to India and wait for your visa grant .. please share your thoughts and plans if you don’t mind .. just checking as everyone is saying visa’s won’t be processed until August/September.


No one can go back to india even if they want
All flights are closed and no chance of them reopening soon at least to india 

Cheers


----------



## Kvamshi (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi NB .. Thanks for the quick reply .. Yeah I know flights are closed for now but Just taking other peoples opinion on what their plans are?


----------



## Sanjana.K (May 8, 2020)

Kvamshi said:


> Everyone in this thread who are from India.. Are you people planning to go back to India and wait for your visa grant .. please share your thoughts and plans if you don’t mind .. just checking as everyone is saying visa’s won’t be processed until August/September.


But if you are in AUS and apply for an extension or new application, then you will be on bridging visa which will allow you to stay and work with same rules as of 457/482


----------



## Kvamshi (Oct 10, 2018)

As my new application(482) is filed by new company and my 457 Visa expired when I was on notice period With my previous company .. i think(which was told by my new company) Will not get work rights until the visa grant. As they are accredited sponsors I am just going by their rules.. let me know if that is not right?


----------



## Kvamshi (Oct 10, 2018)

If it was 457 to 457 transition whatever you said (transition) may be valid .. but with this TSS 482 transition is not possible I believe..


----------



## sdeepaks413 (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes that's correct. You can't work for your new employer until your nominated is approved. i am also in the exact same condition :|


----------



## Sanjana.K (May 8, 2020)

Haven't you received bridging visa when you applied the new 482 ? Yes, you cant work for new company until it gets approved but you can stay on bridging visa. Are you applying it on your own or through MARA


----------



## melbourne2 (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm in the same boat, 482 transfer, accredited sponsor, submitted middle of April. Still nothing back. Very frustrating.


----------



## Kvamshi (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes I am on bridging visa now .. my company applied for it.


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

Is there any official word from the government on the issue of 482 visas as few of my colleagues are waiting for it from the month of March ( all are onshore people).

I have been waiting for it from April 5th. On the immi site, it still shows as 

75% of applications: 42 days
90% of applications: 48 days

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/temporary-skill-shortage-482


----------



## Kvamshi (Oct 10, 2018)

This is what is available on the immi login screen .. not sure about when will they start processing..


----------



## melbourne2 (Jun 2, 2020)

Has anyone got their 482 visa or transfer approved in the last 2 months? When it says 42 days, is that working days or calendar days??


----------



## Kvamshi (Oct 10, 2018)

The number of days shown on the website is not applicable in the current situation.


----------



## yazory_1st (Apr 8, 2016)

Has anyone got any update?

My position has been made redundant on 3/April and I’m onshore and my application for transfer from old employer to new employer (457 to 482) has been lodged in 20/April.
Still no response at all.

Application submitted through my new employer’s lawyers and I can’t import the application into my personal immi to check updates. I get the following error
“This type of application is not available for import.”

Anyone knows if my new employer can change his mind since they’re waiting longer than expected?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yazory_1st said:


> Has anyone got any update?
> 
> My position has been made redundant on 3/April and I’m onshore and my application for transfer from old employer to new employer (457 to 482) has been lodged in 20/April.
> Still no response at all.
> ...


As the agent has been engaged by your employers, they can always instruct him to withdraw the application At any point of time
Even after the visa is granted, they can inform the DHA that they don’t want to employ you and get the visa cancelled


Cheers


----------



## Kvamshi (Oct 10, 2018)

Any update on when they DHA will start processing 482 visa’s?


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi All,

My 482 application was lodged mid-Jan and further information provided mid-Feb. Still no grant.
Onshore as well. More than 100 days of delay.
Called million times no clear answer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

victorgu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 482 application was lodged mid-Jan and further information provided mid-Feb. Still no grant.
> Onshore as well. More than 100 days of delay.
> Called million times no clear answer.


Ask your employer to chase up DHA
That’s more effective then the applicant 

Cheers


----------



## melbourne2 (Jun 2, 2020)

My transfer was submitted mid April, accredited sponsor. Still nothing. Anyone onshore got theirs through recently? Specifically transfers?


----------



## yazory_1st (Apr 8, 2016)

melbourne2 said:


> My transfer was submitted mid April, accredited sponsor. Still nothing. Anyone onshore got theirs through recently? Specifically transfers?



Same here, application lodged 22 April 2020 and no update at all.

I've called immigration and their response was "you're still in the processing period range (42 to 62 days) and we cannot help you.
And when I asked about if they still processing the visa due to COVID-19, they said the processing is working as normal!

*Anyone who has their visa granted recently, please let us know so we can see they are processing the visa or it is ON-HOLD!*


----------



## yazory_1st (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi everyone..
Good news for me!! I got the nomination approval today (26/June/2020)
My application was lodged on 20/April/2020
So total of 63 days.
As I already have a valid 457 visa, I can start work immediately without applying for visa (just the nomination).

Also see the delay justification given by the agent FYI:
We actually escalated several times with a manager at the department as his application took longer than usual to approve. Most of the delay was due to COVID and reduced number of case officers being available to process applications however our contact at the Department passed on the feedback that due to losses of local jobs in the Australian market, they are heavily scrutinising each and every application -including for accredited/VIP sponsors. On this occasion, we worked with the Department so that you did not need to provide further information in support of the transfer as they are doing for many other applications that we are seeing for other clients on the basis that the business had already tested the local market and could not find someone as skilled as him to take up the role.


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Hi all,

My employer lodged their nomination for me on 24 April 2020 and we still haven’t got any feedback from DHA about the nomination. It says when you login that processing time is from 42 to 62 days. Today is the 61st day (assuming it’s calendar days).

I haven’t lodged my visa application yet because I was hoping to receive first the results of the nomination. I don’t want to risk paying for the visa application fee because I learned that you won’t be able to get a refund for the visa fee if the nomination gets refused.

Do you think DHA will be able to release the nomination results by tomorrow? Or is it still very uncertain to say?

I am, however, in a tricky situation because my current 476 visa will expire early August. Regardless if I receive the nomination results or not, I will be obliged to lodge my application some time mid-July so I will be issued a bridging visa. Do you think it’s just right to wait mid-July before I apply or will there be any complications that I should be worried about so it’s better to lodge the visa application sooner?

Thank you so much. Really hoping for your answers.


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

yazory_1st said:


> Hi everyone..
> Good news for me!! I got the nomination approval today (26/June/2020)
> My application was lodged on 20/April/2020
> So total of 63 days.
> ...


Congratulations to your approval!! ☺

But now I’m even more worried because of what you said that the COs are heavily scrutinising all applications :s Ahhh I hope I receive good news soon!


----------



## sdeepaks413 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello Everyone,
Just to give you hope. I have got my new nomination and 482 visa approved today.
My employer lodged the application for nomination on the 16th of March and I applied for the Visa on the 3rd of April. 

I hope you all will get it soon. All the best!


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

sdeepaks413 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Just to give you hope. I have got my new nomination and 482 visa approved today.
> My employer lodged the application for nomination on the 16th of March and I applied for the Visa on the 3rd of April.
> 
> I hope you all will get it soon. All the best!


Congratulations! I hope my nomination gets approved soon as well. 

Do you know why it took longer than expected (more than 62 days) before you got feedback from DHA?


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

sdeepaks413 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Just to give you hope. I have got my new nomination and 482 visa approved today.
> My employer lodged the application for nomination on the 16th of March and I applied for the Visa on the 3rd of April.
> 
> I hope you all will get it soon. All the best!


Did your employer or their lawyer follow up with DHA on your application status? My visa and nomination were also lodged in mid-March but no feedback since then.


----------



## Sanjana.K (May 8, 2020)

sdeepaks413 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Just to give you hope. I have got my new nomination and 482 visa approved today.
> My employer lodged the application for nomination on the 16th of March and I applied for the Visa on the 3rd of April.
> 
> I hope you all will get it soon. All the best!


Hey, was it a new nomination for a new employer? or extension of the visa being working for the same employer?


----------



## sdeepaks413 (Apr 14, 2020)

We followed up with the DHA multiple times but got no response from them. so, we raised this issue with the Local MP and they helped us in fast processing the application.

It was an application for nomination transfer on the same occupation.

62 days timeline mentioned on application page is not applicable these days.


----------



## RajaKoushik (Apr 3, 2020)

*457 to Bridging Visa A switch*

Hi everyone,

I am currently on a 457 visa which expires in August 2021. My role with my current sponsor has been made redundant and I understand that once they inform the department, I have 60 days to find another sponsor. I have also applied for my PR in 2018 and still waiting for the results. I have received my Bridging Visa A in December 2018 which is currently inactive and will get activated once my 457 expires. I have the following questions.

1. If I am unable to find a sponsor in the next 60 days to extend my 4576 and my 457 becomes invalid, can I still live, look for/work lawfully in Australia on my Bridging Visa A?

2. If that is the case, is there a possibility to expedite the end of my 457 Visa and start looking for/work on my Bridging Visa A so that I do not have to spend 60 days in the country without a job.

Any suggestions/inputs/advice here is highly appreciated.

Thanks
Raja


----------



## melbourne2 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi all, my transfer came through today, Fiat. We lodged middle of April! Best of luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## yazory_1st (Apr 8, 2016)

RajaKoushik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently on a 457 visa which expires in August 2021. My role with my current sponsor has been made redundant and I understand that once they inform the department, I have 60 days to find another sponsor. I have also applied for my PR in 2018 and still waiting for the results. I have received my Bridging Visa A in December 2018 which is currently inactive and will get activated once my 457 expires. I have the following questions.
> 
> ...



I was literally in your situation a month ago!
I also have bridging visa A from my PR application and my 457 expires in Nov, 2021
I had to pay $300 to sit with an expert lawyer to know my options which hopefully I will summarize for you below:

Scenario 1:
you find a sponsor within the 60 days - straight forward option

Scenario 2:
you don't find a sponsor and your ex-employer never inform immigration - then you have time until Aug 2021 to get your PR granted or find a sponsor or your bridging visa will be active. (this is common that employer forget or don't care to inform immigration, but still very risky to get your hopes on it)

Scenario 3:
you don't find sponsor and your ex-employer inform immigration - 
This is what you need to think of really (of course after you try your best to find new sponsor)
unfortunately with this case, it is odd and sad news that after the 60 days your visa will be cancelled and you'll be unlawful residence and all your bridging visas will be cancelled including your PR visa (I know its not related visa but as I said very odd rule)

your only option here is once your visa is cancelled then you have to apply for bridging visa E (BVE)
this visa does make you lawful residence and let you stay in Australia until your PR visa is approved. be aware that you cannot work under BVE so after its granted then you apply for an exception to let you work. (my advice is to engage a lawyer if you reach to this point)
Also bare in mind having a cancelled visa is not good for your case with the PR.


----------



## NaWin (Sep 8, 2015)

melbourne2 said:


> Hi all, my transfer came through today, Fiat. We lodged middle of April! Best of luck to everyone waiting!


Congrats !! Where you an onshore applicant?


----------



## melbourne2 (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeah, it was a transfer so I am onshore.


----------



## Rahulvivek (Jul 13, 2020)

Hey Guys,
My 457 visa is expiring in August, and my new employer has raised my 482 visa back in march mid and i received my bridging visa on 18th march. Since then no response has came from DHA till date. Any one in similar situation who has any clearity or who got the Grant?


----------



## Kvamshi (Oct 10, 2018)

Just to give some hope. My 482 visa is approved today. My employer filed my visa on March 25th and I am onshore. I think immigration started processing visa’s now. All the very best for everyone who is waiting for their approvals.


----------



## VIP006 (Jun 17, 2020)

Any offshore applicant manage to get 482 Visa or does anyone knows any successful applicant. Pl share.


----------



## kiran_nine (Jun 18, 2018)

victorgu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 482 application was lodged mid-Jan and further information provided mid-Feb. Still no grant.
> Onshore as well. More than 100 days of delay.
> Called million times no clear answer.



Have you got any update on your visa?


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Hi guys! Finally got my nomination approval on Friday (17th of July). My employer lodged their nomination for me on 24th of April - I’m onshore btw.

I am yet to lodge my visa application this week.


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

kiran_nine said:


> victorgu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Not yet, unfortunately 
Consulted an agent, they said all the 482 applications they have lodged have not received any updates either. DHA is processing VERY slowly with targeted occupations that are in demand right now.


----------



## mozhiwnjia (Apr 4, 2020)

ava26 said:


> Hi guys! Finally got my nomination approval on Friday (17th of July). My employer lodged their nomination for me on 24th of April - I’m onshore btw.
> 
> I am yet to lodge my visa application this week.


Hi May I ask your occupation? My employer lodged my nomination on 4th Apir, still get nothing.


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

mozhiwnjia said:


> ava26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! Finally got my nomination approval on Friday (17th of July). My employer lodged their nomination for me on 24th of April - I’m onshore btw.
> ...


Geotechnical engineer (233212). How about you? Did you lodge your application same time with the nomination?


----------



## mozhiwnjia (Apr 4, 2020)

ava26 said:


> Geotechnical engineer (233212). How about you? Did you lodge your application same time with the nomination?


My occupation is software engineering 261313. Haven't heard anything yet. My empolyer lodged around the same time as you.


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

mozhiwnjia said:


> ava26 said:
> 
> 
> > Geotechnical engineer (233212). How about you? Did you lodge your application same time with the nomination?
> ...


Maybe yours will be released soon.

We first heard from the case officer on 30th of June - the CO asked for further docs and verified if my employer still wanted to sponsor me. My employer provided all the requested docs and info on 1st of July.


----------



## mozhiwnjia (Apr 4, 2020)

Sharing a great new for your guys. Both my employer nomination and my application have approved this morning. My occupation is 261313 and lodge date is April 4th. Hope this will provide some references to your guys.

One tip, if you are waiting for a long time, you can ask your employer to contact DHA and using an official title letter to ask them to process your application urgently.
My employers queried them last Friday and get approved a week later.


----------



## rajeevag (Aug 26, 2014)

mozhiwnjia said:


> Sharing a great new for your guys. Both my employer nomination and my application have approved this morning. My occupation is 261313 and lodge date is April 4th. Hope this will provide some references to your guys.
> 
> One tip, if you are waiting for a long time, you can ask your employer to contact DHA and using an official title letter to ask them to process your application urgently.
> My employers queried them last Friday and get approved a week later.


Are you onshore?


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

mozhiwnjia said:


> Sharing a great new for your guys. Both my employer nomination and my application have approved this morning. My occupation is 261313 and lodge date is April 4th. Hope this will provide some references to your guys.
> 
> One tip, if you are waiting for a long time, you can ask your employer to contact DHA and using an official title letter to ask them to process your application urgently.
> My employers queried them last Friday and get approved a week later.


Congrats!! &#55358;&#56691; Now it’s my time to wait cause I’m just about to lodge my visa application hahaha.

May I know if you’ve done your medicals before submitting your application? I’m not sure but I’ve read somewhere that I will need to wait for the CO to tell me to get medicals - meaning I can’t do medicals before lodging.


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

mozhiwnjia said:


> Sharing a great new for your guys. Both my employer nomination and my application have approved this morning. My occupation is 261313 and lodge date is April 4th. Hope this will provide some references to your guys.
> 
> One tip, if you are waiting for a long time, you can ask your employer to contact DHA and using an official title letter to ask them to process your application urgently.
> My employers queried them last Friday and get approved a week later.



Congratulations!
Do you know how did your employer contact DHA? Do you have an email address or it's all done in sponsor immi portal?
As I've asked my employer for the letter but they have no ideas how to contact DHA to get it across

Cheers 
Victor


----------



## mozhiwnjia (Apr 4, 2020)

rajeevag said:


> Are you onshore?


Yes, I am onshore


----------



## mozhiwnjia (Apr 4, 2020)

ava26 said:


> Congrats!! �� Now it’s my time to wait cause I’m just about to lodge my visa application hahaha.
> 
> May I know if you’ve done your medicals before submitting your application? I’m not sure but I’ve read somewhere that I will need to wait for the CO to tell me to get medicals - meaning I can’t do medicals before lodging.


Not sure what medicals you are referring. 
For medical check, I think you need to have An reference ID from DHA (Should call hype ID) before you can make an appointment with Bupa. 

For insurance, You can purchase one, before you submit your application, cause I bought Bupa one, they told me, they will not charge you until your visa granted, but even bridging visa count as well.

Hoping above can help you.


----------



## mozhiwnjia (Apr 4, 2020)

victorgu said:


> Congratulations!
> Do you know how did your employer contact DHA? Do you have an email address or it's all done in sponsor immi portal?
> As I've asked my employer for the letter but they have no ideas how to contact DHA to get it across
> 
> ...


Yes, both my employer and I contact DHA, we call them to check the status of my applications. The letter is uploaded through the immi account, where your employer submits your nomination.

I think if your application is within the processing timeframe, it is impossible to draw the department's attention, you need to with your application almost exceed the Global process time, then, the CS guys will make some notes or mark the application as urgent.
One more tick is my HR manager didn't receive any answer from the CS staff of DHA and keep asking when this application can be done, give me an ETA.

Hoping this can give you some rough ideas.


----------



## Rahulvivek (Jul 13, 2020)

Hey Guys, finally got my visa approval lodged on 18th March. Along with me few of my mates got their visa approval as well. All the best to you all friends.


----------



## xlaws (Aug 13, 2019)

Congrats. Did you applied nomination and visa together? I applied together in the end of March and only nomination is approved. I am onshore as well. They did not ask for any additional documents as well. Is anyone on the same boat?


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Can i ask you when did your nomination approved. Thank you


----------



## xlaws (Aug 13, 2019)

Najam1112 said:


> Can i ask you when did your nomination approved. Thank you


7th of March.


----------



## xlaws (Aug 13, 2019)

xlaws said:


> Najam1112 said:
> 
> 
> > Can i ask you when did your nomination approved. Thank you
> ...


Sorry 7th of July.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

victorgu said:


> Congratulations!
> Do you know how did your employer contact DHA? Do you have an email address or it's all done in sponsor immi portal?
> As I've asked my employer for the letter but they have no ideas how to contact DHA to get it across
> 
> ...


When did you apply for 482. 
I also applied as an accountant general on 14 April. But no news yet.


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

Piyali said:


> When did you apply for 482.
> I also applied as an accountant general on 14 April. But no news yet.


Lodged on 14/01, further information provided on 08/02


----------



## Rahulvivek (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi Guys,
My new employer filed 482 visa for me which got granted last week. But due to certain unforseen circumstances i cannot join the new employer hence sticking to my previous employer where i was on 457 visa which was expiring by August end.
Can I still legally work for my previous employer as i have not resigned but in vevo my current visa is shown as 482.
Any idea?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahulvivek said:


> Hi Guys,
> My new employer filed 482 visa for me which got granted last week. But due to certain unforseen circumstances i cannot join the new employer hence sticking to my previous employer where i was on 457 visa which was expiring by August end.
> Can I still legally work for my previous employer as i have not resigned but in vevo my current visa is shown as 482.
> Any idea?


Once a new visa is issued, all previous visas stand cancelled
VEVO is delayed by a few days and should not be used as evidence 

In view of the pandemic maybe you can get a relaxation and continue to work for the old employer
Consult a Mara agent and ask for exemption from DHA if he recommends 

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Rahulvivek said:


> Hi Guys,
> My new employer filed 482 visa for me which got granted last week. But due to certain unforseen circumstances i cannot join the new employer hence sticking to my previous employer where i was on 457 visa which was expiring by August end.
> Can I still legally work for my previous employer as i have not resigned but in vevo my current visa is shown as 482.
> Any idea?


Since you were granted a 482, it means you have a new sponsor and the situation is such that you will not be working with the sponsor who is tied to your 482. Your previous 457 is null and void now.

You need to change your 482 sponsor back to your existing employer. Do talk to your employers agent to have this organised.

To answer your question, No, you cannot legally work with your current visa with your previous employer.


----------



## prathyusha9014 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

I have ACS skills assessment as 261313 - Software Engineer, which is in the Medium Term list for 482, Can my employer use this skills assessment to apply for 2 years of 482 visa. If so, what will be visa fee that needs to be paid. As per my disuccsion with my emploeer I need to pay the visa see. 
So I am worried about the extra cost as the fee for skill in Medium List is double to that of the short list. 
As I also have elighlity to get another skills assessment which is in the short term list, which helps me in saving that extra fee cost.

Please help with your thoughts.

Thanks
Prats


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

prathyusha9014 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have ACS skills assessment as 261313 - Software Engineer, which is in the Medium Term list for 482, Can my employer use this skills assessment to apply for 2 years of 482 visa. If so, what will be visa fee that needs to be paid. As per my disuccsion with my emploeer I need to pay the visa see.
> So I am worried about the extra cost as the fee for skill in Medium List is double to that of the short list.
> ...


You need to apply under Medium-Term stream, and the fees is $2645. I would say negotiate with your employer to apply for 4 year visa, since you are paying anyways. 

It is up to your discretion (since both are feasible) , if you are confident of getting another ACS for a Short term occupation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prathyusha9014 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have ACS skills assessment as 261313 - Software Engineer, which is in the Medium Term list for 482, Can my employer use this skills assessment to apply for 2 years of 482 visa. If so, what will be visa fee that needs to be paid. As per my disuccsion with my emploeer I need to pay the visa see.
> So I am worried about the extra cost as the fee for skill in Medium List is double to that of the short list.
> ...


If you are in a 482 in MLTSSL, you have a pathway to PR
If you will be in STSOL, no pathway to PR
I would take MLtssl anyday over STSOL 

Cheers


----------



## prathyusha9014 (Jul 5, 2017)

NB said:


> If you are in a 482 in MLTSSL, you have a pathway to PR
> If you will be in STSOL, no pathway to PR
> I would take MLtssl anyday over STSOL
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply. 

There are exact words said by my Employer's agent. "we don’t actually need a Skills Assessment to lodge a 482 TSS temporary visa for an ICT occupation – they are only required for PR cases." - Is this true? Don't they need skills assessment if I am permanetly employed with them from last one year.

I am with 90 points now and taking Naati exam next week, So I will be with 95 points by October round. Hoping to get invite soon and my current 485 visa is expirting this Nov, so in need of a visa just to get some time to continue my staty in Australia.
So, was thinking of going on STSOL of 482 for 2 years just avoid extra cost by taking MLTSSL.

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

prathyusha9014 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> There are exact words said by my Employer's agent. "we don’t actually need a Skills Assessment to lodge a 482 TSS temporary visa for an ICT occupation – they are only required for PR cases." - Is this true? Don't they need skills assessment if I am permanetly employed with them from last one year.
> 
> ...


How do you qualify for 482 Short-term if you have only one year of experience?

Agent is right in saying that your dont need Skills assessment for ICT to apply 482. Only following occupations need their skills assessed --> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00294


----------



## prathyusha9014 (Jul 5, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> How do you qualify for 482 Short-term if you have only one year of experience?
> 
> Agent is right in saying that your dont need Skills assessment for ICT to apply 482. Only following occupations need their skills assessed --> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00294


I have got 4 years' experience from India as well, along with that I have also with this employer I have got 1 year. 

That's a relief that I don't need to apply for another skills assessment. 

Thanks so much for the confirmation.


----------



## vny7193 (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi Nazam did you received nomination from NSW on network administrator? Thanks


----------



## vny7193 (Sep 18, 2020)

Najam1112 said:


> Can i ask you when did your nomination approved. Thank you



Hi Nazam did you received nomination from NSW on network administrator? Thanks


----------



## NaWin (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello all,
Under the new Priority Skilled visa (announced by government due to pandemic) for Subclass 482, did anyone's offshore subclass 482 visa got processed ?


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

prathyusha9014 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have ACS skills assessment as 261313 - Software Engineer, which is in the Medium Term list for 482, Can my employer use this skills assessment to apply for 2 years of 482 visa. If so, what will be visa fee that needs to be paid. *As per my disuccsion with my emploeer I need to pay the visa see. *
> So I am worried about the extra cost as the fee for skill in Medium List is double to that of the short list.
> ...


What kind of employee scam is this...you are not required to pay 482 visa fees. That is company's responsibility to bring you in here...as a matter of fact you need to have your flights here paid by the company and even flight back home when the contract terminates.

Don't be fooled in to this kind of scam, it's called sponsored visa for a reason, all costs are to be covered by the business.


----------



## nguyennt (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello guys, does anyone offshore receive visa 482 approval recently?
My employer submitted nomination on 25June, and my application was lodged on 3August. All submitted via employer's agent. No news so far  should I request my employer/agent to chase DHA for response? Does it help?

Thanks


----------



## xyz.ryo (Apr 22, 2020)

I received an offshore grant for tss 482, Lodged 1st August, I granted this morning. I was also granted a travel ban exemption


----------



## nguyennt (Sep 12, 2019)

xyz.ryo said:


> I received an offshore grant for tss 482, Lodged 1st August, I granted this morning. I was also granted a travel ban exemption


Congrats! That's very fast in this situation. May I ask which occupation that you're in?


----------



## xyz.ryo (Apr 22, 2020)

System engineer 263111


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 
My employer filed 482 in April 2020. So far no update received. Now I asked employer to chase DHA and they have requested for medical examination. So far nomination is not approved. Anyone in similar situation? Did they apporve nomination and visa same time?


----------



## khoaduong.aus (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi guys,

Just a quick check, I cannot use my current casual employment counted as 2 years working exp even though it is 40hours per week?

Thanks


----------



## SHA1317 (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

My employee has filed my nomination for TSS 482 on the 3rd of August. The department request further documentation after 4 months i.e. 3 Dec 2020. Since then we have not heard from them. My current visa expires on Feb 21. We tried contacting the DOHA but no response. Has anyone lately received a nomination approval. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

khoaduong.aus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick check, I cannot use my current casual employment counted as 2 years working exp even though it is 40hours per week?
> 
> Thanks


Any employment which is done in your Anzsco code is valid
It need not be permanent as long as you have evidence to prove that it’s genuine and relates to your Anzsco code
If you are driving an Uber, you cannot claim it as a valid experience as a software engineer no matter how many hours you worked or what evidence you have 
Cheers


----------

